# MF Farmall Cub stalls after 20 minutes



## MBack (Mar 16, 2016)

My MF Farmall Cub starts okay, idles okay, but starts to stall after about 20 minutes running it with the belly mower. This condition started at the end of the mowing season last year, around November. I cleaned the sediment bowl, changed the inline fuel filter and drained the fuel out of the carburetor at that time but it still did the same thing. I just ran it again and it's the same thing. It hasn't done this before. Could it be fuel issues or electrical? Never had a vapor lock issue. Just puzzled. Anyone help? Thanks.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello MBack,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

Have you checked your gas cap vent? A plugged vent will yield this symptom.

Do you have free/continuous flow of fuel from the tank to the carburetor? You may have a restriction/blockage in the system somewhere. Give it a long term test into a clean bucket, so you can re-use this fuel.


----------

